# Lil' Kettle Rib-Eye's



## LarryWolfe (Jul 1, 2006)

Decided to use the small kettle again, I kinda like rotating from the Performer to the Lil' one!  I did two rib-eyes one about 1.5lbs (mine) and the other about .90lb.  Just salt and peppered.  Got the first squash out of the garden, drizzled with EVOO and salt and peppered, along with a nice red onion!  I could live off of the grill onions!!  Everything was great!  Also a couple pic's of my Lil' Princess with the mutts!


----------



## BigGQ (Jul 1, 2006)

Looks outstanding, Larry!  Makes me want Steak and Eggs for breakfast.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 1, 2006)

There is nothing better than a good steak.  Looks good =D> .  Cute Kiddo also   .


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jul 1, 2006)

Nice meat!  Why the smaller grill though??


----------



## wittdog (Jul 1, 2006)

Looks great. =P~ I might do some steaks tomarrow. Good looking kid.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah, we are grilling steaks here at work as well.  I made a tomato basil and motz salad, corn on the cob and baked taters.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jul 1, 2006)

Again! Nice meal Larry!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 1, 2006)

I like the Little Cat's hair that way.  Now pigtails make me run my
credit cards to the max!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 1, 2006)

Yeah, that's a great pic of Cathryn. Food looks great too. What kinda dogs ya got there? They look big


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 1, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Nice meat!  Why the smaller grill though??



Dunno, guess just because I have the option.  No reason really, other than it was lonely.  Doing some ribs tonight though (the wifes version) on the Performer.



			
				ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Yeah, that's a great pic of Cathryn. Food looks great too. What kinda dogs ya got there? They look big


Otis is the yellow lab and Daisy is the mutt and she's about as dumb as they come!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 1, 2006)

That is one great set of pics there Wolfe brother :!: 
 =D>


----------



## txpgapro (Jul 1, 2006)

Unbelieveable Larry!  Great lookin steaks! =D>


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 2, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> ScottyDaQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I meant the HOT DOGS !!!!!!!! #-o


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 2, 2006)

ROFL!  I thought you meant the k9's too.  Those are some big weenies!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 2, 2006)

ROFLMAO!  They were Oscar Mayer Beef Weiners.


----------



## Finney (Jul 2, 2006)

Another great looking meal Larry.  I'm moving in with you.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 2, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Another great looking meal Larry.  I'm moving in with you.


 :pop:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 2, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Another great looking meal Larry.  I'm moving in with you.



Deal! You supply the alcohol, I'll supply the food!! :razz:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 2, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Would that be cheap beer? 8-[ 
If so count me in


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 2, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I ain't picky on alcohol or friends, that's obvious!


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 2, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I ain't picky on alcohol or friends, that's obvious!  [/quote:155gb2kp]
 
Hey now  
You meant Finney right 8-[


----------



## Finney (Jul 2, 2006)

I'll buy the alcohol... :!: 


... but you're cutting back.  #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 2, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> I'll buy the alcohol... :!:
> 
> 
> ... *but you're cutting back.  *#-o



I can't cook good without drinking..............................


----------



## Finney (Jul 2, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then you can only drink *IF* you are cooking.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 2, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay!!!  :boing:


----------



## Finney (Jul 2, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay!!!  :boing:[/quote:nej4tkd3]
I'm going to weigh 400 lbs. #-o


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jul 2, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to weigh 400 lbs. #-o[/quote:2540uzlh]

Hey, I understood that!


----------



## Finney (Jul 2, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm going to weigh 400 lbs. #-o[/quote:dcpz5vik]

Hey, I understood that!  [/quote:dcpz5vik]
  :evillaugh:  :wwnn:


----------

